# mk4 gti vr build



## mk4gtivrsick (Nov 15, 2009)

ok i blew my trans on my vr so now i finaly decided to just put it away n start building it need some help with wats the best way to get up there...does anyone have any suggestions to wat setup i should do? im looking to go vr turbo lmk! thanks in advanced


----------

